

Update on Ribbon and Twitter - osuburger
http://blog.ribbon.co/an-update-on-ribbon-and-twitter/

======
DigitalSea
It's good the guys were able to come up with a compromise. Sucks they couldn't
get in-stream payments working, but being able to use the product cards is
still a good thing. In the greater scheme of things, Facebook is probably a
better investment than Twitter anyway.

